# SENTRI Pass



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I applied for mine today. I used the online application, and it took me over an hour to complete it. I'm curious to see long it will take to get an interview.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck, even with the pass I still would not like that commute every day...


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I wouldn't be commuting every day. If I'm not working, or doing a large shopping, I'll be crossing the border on foot, and taking public transportation. I normally do that anyway. I only work part-time, and mostly on weekends and some weeknights, and my hours are different each time I work.


----------



## kino (Sep 13, 2011)

The time it takes for the interview all depends on how long the background check takes to do.
There was a couple of months difference between the time my wife had hers and the one I had. We cherish that pass now, it is great for us.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Contrary to what the few Sentri pass holders say, only 20% of people who cross the border have a Sentri pass which indicates it is not so easy for everyone to obtain nor do many want to endure the process.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

The process doesn't bother me. I already have a DOJ clearance, and have had FBI and DOD background checks done on me before, so it shouldn't be a problem.

I can wait.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I received my notification this morning of my conditionally approved Sentri pass. My interview and vehicle inspection is on July 1 at 9:30am. This was the date and time offered to me, and I'm wasn't going to be picky. I did look at their calendar, and this was the only one open.

Now to get my paperwork together for the interview!


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

Is this pass more difficult than the CBP Trusted Traveler Global Entry? I got that one easily, just went in to the office for fingerprints and photo.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I have no idea, I just applied for the Sentri pass.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Souper said:


> Is this pass more difficult than the CBP Trusted Traveler Global Entry? I got that one easily, just went in to the office for fingerprints and photo.


I think that is comparing apples and oranges. The Global Entry expedites entry into the US at airports. SENTRI expedites entry into the US at border crossings.


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I think that is comparing apples and oranges. The Global Entry expedites entry into the US at airports. SENTRI expedites entry into the US at border crossings.


I understand that, that is why I asked?


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

It's all in your mind. You can find plenty of constructive things to do while waiting and in fact most people do that. If it were really that unbearable more than 20% of people would be applying for Sentri.


----------



## tijuanahopeful (Apr 2, 2013)

I went for my interview today, and was denied. The officer said that he couldn't disclose why, but I could appeal it. He gave me a sheet of paper with the contact information on it. I'll send an email tonight, and a snail mail letter tomorrow with delivery confirmation, to find out as to why I was denied. After I find out, I'll do my appeal.


----------

